# Garage Attic Room?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there any beam under the 19' span at the 1/2 way point ?
Single large garage door or two doors?
19' is at the very far side of the span calc for floor joists
Will you be using the area w/white insulation - beyond the 20' mark?
Garage ceiling needs 5/8" sheetrock for fire protection since the upstairs will be habitable space

Is there something under that row of support 2x's that seem to support the roof? Beam, doubled/tripled 2x12 ?
What size are the rafters?
Where are you located - snow load?


----------



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

How much room do you have to the left of where the picture ends? Also are you restricted to where you put your stairs? If all you have is the space in the picture, it could get annoying/uncomfortable due to low head room. If you could locate stairs anyway, try to put them so you come up underneath that peak. Your stairs will be between the window and the 8' mark you show. That way you utilize that low head room and when you come up you'll be able to stand straight up without any issues. Structurally floor is good for the situation. Just a matter of how much usable space you will have after you do kneewalls and stair case.


----------



## Cole660 (Aug 20, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Is there any beam under the 19' span at the 1/2 way point ? No
> Single large garage door or two doors? Single Garage Door
> 19' is at the very far side of the span calc for floor joists
> Will you be using the area w/white insulation - beyond the 20' mark? Maybe a foot or 2.
> ...


 I have more pics if need be...


----------



## Cole660 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is another pic( probally the worst MS pait rendering(sp) ever):thumbsup:.
Trying to give an idea of the size.










And yes, that is a gas hot water heater exhaust that is way to long...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You need 3' for a stairway landing top & bottom
Stairs need to be 7 3/4" max (I think) rise per step
10" min step run
And you need 6' 8" (head room) clearance above the stairs as you go up
So you need to measure & make sure you can fit the stairs in

No access from 2nd flooor to eliminate stairs?


----------



## Cole660 (Aug 20, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> You need 3' for a stairway landing top & bottom
> Stairs need to be 7 3/4" max (I think) rise per step
> 10" min step run
> And you need 6' 8" (head room) clearance above the stairs as you go up
> ...


1 story home..

I think all in all the stairs will be the most challenging, may even sub it out.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I would check with your *local* Building Department for their attic conversion requirements. You *may* have to: add thickness (2x6) to all rafters to get required insulation in, lose the abutting dormer due to headroom required, add a window for egress if the stairs are the only means also for light requirements, get engineering for floor to accommodate new stair location (based on floor joist direction), lose some floor space to keep the headroom to sloping ceiling ratio requirements (may require 7'6" or 7' headroom) minimum knee-wall requirements, and add a weatherstripped self-closing door and landing at the bottom of stairs. It is a great space that is just waiting to be utilized!

Be safe, G


----------

